# Foot Baths... Morning or Night?



## shan (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello,

I just got a hedgehog two days ago. Clive is 9 weeks old and an absolute joy! However he LOVES to turn his cage into a poopy mess after an active night of running on his wheel. 

I was wondering when would be the best time to give Clive a foot bath? In the morning (I'm referring to human mornings), or at night when we cuddle/play?

From the look of his cage and wheel his feet must be a poopy mess. Is it best to let him sleep with dirty feet, or wake him and clean his feet? I would like to change his fleece liner, because I can smell urine on it, and Clive decided to flip his litter box. However I do not want to wake him, just because I want to clean up his cage 

Any help would be great. Thanks,
Shannon


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Don't worry about waking him up to clean his cage,he can go back to sleep when you are done cleaning. I give my baths at nite because that's when I have the most available time to make sure everyone is completely dry before putting them back in their cages.

PS Congrats on your hedgie and welcome to HHC!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

We do the foot baths at night, followed by cuddle time. That way we can also use cuddle time to make sure Hercules is totally dry before putting him back in his cage. Also, our boy is a sweetie at night, but he HATES mornings! Mornings turn him into a hissing ball of quills, so night works best for everyone! :lol:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I wake mine every morning to give them a quick weigh and check them over for any injuries that occurred while I was asleep. They will quickly go back to sleep once I'm done. During their check if their feet are horribly nasty I will wipe their feet to get most of it off. A wet wash cloth or baby wipes are very handy for such instances.

Foot baths I tend to do at night when they are needed, for the same reason the others gave. I have the most time in the evening to ensure my hedgehogs are dry when they go back in their homes.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on your new hedgie! Clive is an awesome name for a hedgie! My response is the pretty much the same. I wake up my hedgie in the morning to check on them, clean the wheel & refill the food & water. And hide treats. Lately my boy Cholla will use that time to run around & eat all the treats I've hidden before going back to sleep. :lol: 
Since we have our cuddle time at night, that's also when I do footbaths as well. Same reasons as everyone else.


----------

